# Adding a radio to a boat?



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

My kids have offered to buy a radio/speaker combo for the boat and I'm looking for some suggestions. I've seen bundles on Cabela's Web site for around $120. Only thing I really want is iPod combatible and something that doesn't sound like an old Sparkomatic 8 track player with cheap Kraco speakers....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Might check these guys out, they're online too. Mike
Sorry, it is Overtons !


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

even wal mart ,BUT make sure you buy a cover assembly that closes over the radio for wet protection, its a mounting box that the radio is housed in.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

"Marine" radios have a coated circuit board...last longer. Marine speakers use better quality material for the cones. It's worth it to pay a little more for that "Marine" label. My music radio and surface mount speakers are made by Duel (MXDM70). It has the I-plug jack and also plays MP3 CDs. Very nice quality music for the price.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Don't get too carried away on speakers. I put in expensive Clarions the first time. The sun rotted them in 6 years. Have 6 years now on West Marine brand 6.5" replacements.


----------

